# couple of pictures



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

cool pictures


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

How did that dog get in there! Very funny


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

coco said:


> How did that dog get in there! Very funny


Good question, but hey ,I think Molly is due for a bath.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

McGee would love to get in there - the little chow hound!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

cute pictures....That looks like a yellow lab to me and they will do anything and go anywhere for food!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

gosh, the dishwasher one is crazy! I love the cuddle one!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie tries to get in the dishwasher to lick the plates, so far I have managed to keep her out.


----------

